# Planning for 2018 Christmas Layouts



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

Just about three months away, but the Christmas season will be here before we know it. So if you are planning on a Christmas layout or a train display under the Christmas Tree, now is the time to start thinking about your plans.

One of the strong points about our forum is that we learn from each others efforts. So please tell us about your 2018 Chritsmas layout plans.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I have thought about it. I want to put a HO layout under the tree. The problem is the guy that owned the tree farm we get our trees from passed away. 

His trees were $10 no matter what size. Mary's talking a fake tree. 

If I get to York I'm going to look for a HO set.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

DennyM
what is a fake tree! been there done that got rid of it in ones later years a ceramic tree works well for us. and lets the train really stand out.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC

well I guess we know what you two are ready for!! its amazing how time flies even more so it seems once you retire its as if time passes by unnoticed. I usually setup the 1st release of the polar express its a slow mover but is enjoyable non the less on the layout we tried it on the floor one year with the new fangled plastic track bed and spent more time keeping the track working so now I just let it run on the big layout.

thanks for starting this thread as my insides are all tingly with excitement just as I was in childhood the only thing missing is the snow and the nighttime twinkling and the fresh blanket of snow untouched yet by anything.

which has me asking those that have the latest polar express with the movie dialog is it possible to get a recording of it for use in a stand alone building or a part of a layout that we could download or is that a license infringement?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

I doubt that the sound sets used in the PE locomotives are available in any other use. Obviously, they are on the movie.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC I was thinking more on line of recording the sounds onto a device that would play it back not meaning buying it from lionel so to speak. but the movie would be a good idea thanks for that thought as if the recording isn't right or has issues can keep at it until I it is to my liking.

I do not remember whom it was that at one time sold recordings of animals storms and other varieties for toy train use.


----------



## FVTrains (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi empire builder:

Try ittproducts.com. They have a lot of sound modules; I don’t know if you can have copyrighted recordings put on commercially or not. The sound boards are great (I have several)

Bruce


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

My annual layout at the historic Redford Theatre in Detroit will likely be pretty similar to last year. I have a couple new trains to operate on it, but that's going to be about it. Due to time limitations due to my new full time work and school schedule, I won't be able to allocate as much time to the layout for new additions. Reworking my track power wiring as well as replacing the snow material are planned for this year as improvements.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

empire builder said:


> DennyM
> what is a fake tree! been there done that got rid of it in ones later years a ceramic tree works well for us. and lets the train really stand out.


We're going to see if his widow will still let us cut down a tree. For 10 bucks any size you can't beat it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2018)

For many years, we used an artificial Christmas Tree as we enjoy having it displayed for an extended period. Two years ago, we purchased a real tree ready to be planted in the spring. This was a very bad idea. We kept it healthy for a long period, but alas, it went bad. And the weight, well over 100 lbs. Never again. Got a new artificial Christmas Tree last year with LED's and we were very happy with it. Should serve us well for a long time. 

We would love to have a train running under the Christmas Tree, but with two very large and active dogs (still technically pups), not a good idea. When they get a little older and less active, probably we can consider a train under the Christmas Tree.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I suppose I should add, I'm unsure of what my girlfriend and I will display in our apartment this year. I purchased her a Bachmann On30 set a couple years ago when she moved into her first place but unfortunately a nearly disastrous incident involving one of our cats lead to some broken pieces on the locomotive last year which I have parts to fix but haven't gotten around to it yet. I may end up utilizing my Lionchief Hogwarts Express set instead this year.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

This year will be the first year in about a lifetime that I'll set up a Christmas layout. I will be using K Line shadow rail track.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

santafe158 said:


> My annual layout at the historic Redford Theatre in Detroit will likely be pretty similar to last year. I have a couple new trains to operate on it, but that's going to be about it. Due to time limitations due to my new full time work and school schedule, I won't be able to allocate as much time to the layout for new additions. Reworking my track power wiring as well as replacing the snow material are planned for this year as improvements.
> 
> View attachment 466536


Hi Jake, I’ll finally be making the trip in from Marshall to see your Christmas Layout at the Redford Theater this year. Not sure if you know...but is there a best afternoon or night showing that I should plan on attending? Would like it to be when you are there and we can formally meet...still appreciate your help when I put together the Christmas display fund raiser here a couple of years ago.
Will be taking my son-in-law to the Ford Piquette Plant and then Miller’s (guessing you have been there) next week. Took him to the Gilmore for their Model T driving school last summer...and I think he’s due for some remedial training? 
A couple of weeks ago I had the chance to fly in a 1926 Ford Tri-Motor...quite the experience!!! Think I remember seeing one of those at the Henry?
Rode the Joliet Rocket this weekend too... getting around to doing things on my bucket list...which includes all different modes of early transportation...but trains are still my favorite!!!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

PDDMI said:


> Hi Jake, I’ll finally be making the trip in from Marshall to see your Christmas Layout at the Redford Theater this year. Not sure if you know...but is there a best afternoon or night showing that I should plan on attending? Would like it to be when you are there and we can formally meet...still appreciate your help when I put together the Christmas display fund raiser here a couple of years ago.
> Will be taking my son-in-law to the Ford Piquette Plant and then Miller’s (guessing you have been there) next week. Took him to the Gilmore for their Model T driving school last summer...and I think he’s due for some remedial training?
> A couple of weeks ago I had the chance to fly in a 1926 Ford Tri-Motor...quite the experience!!! Think I remember seeing one of those at the Henry?
> Rode the Joliet Rocket this weekend too... getting around to doing things on my bucket list...which includes all different modes of early transportation...but trains are still my favorite!!!



I can never guarantee my schedule this far in advance, but if there's a show you'd like to see on our schedule then let me know and I'll try to arrange to be there to meet you. I'm glad I was able to help with your project.

I haven't been to Miller's, but I've heard of it.

There's definitely a Ford Tri-Motor in the museum. I believe they were built across the street at what used to be the Ford Airport (now the Ford Motor Co. Proving Grounds). They just recently demolished the remaining hangars that the airplane company operated out of. That's awesome that you got to fly one!

My girlfriend and I rode the Joliet Rocket last year for their first attempt, and they did a pretty good job. Based on what I saw in pictures and videos this year, they've only made it better.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Some friends just rode the Joliet Rocket last Sunday.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

FVTrains said:


> Hi empire builder:
> 
> Try ittproducts.com. They have a lot of sound modules; I don’t know if you can have copyrighted recordings put on commercially or not. The sound boards are great (I have several)
> 
> Bruce


thanks for the link an impressive library of sounds available I sent an e-mail asking if sounds from movie/lionel train polar express dialog is possible will see what reply says.


----------



## Ted W (Jan 15, 2017)

I’ll be setting this one up again, I’m sure. Maybe with a few enhancements. Run my wifes 55 year old Scout 242 with a freight consist on the O27 inner loop, and last years Lionchief PE with a couple extra cars. Also a pic of how it looks this afternoon


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

Beautiful Chritsmas Tree layout, Ted. Please keep us posted when you get ready to build your 2018 version.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

We have a head start with our year-round Christmas themed layout. But, that is only part of our Christmas train related activities. We also have seven 18 ft. shelves in our living room where our Department 56 Dickens Village collection is displayed. Part of that collection are two train stations, the Chadbury & Victorian with porcelain trains. This display stays up all year as well. 

Over the past two weeks, we had to take the Dickens Village collection down as we are completely renovating the living room. This was a big job as there are over 100 buildings and hundreds of accessories and trees. That part of the re-do project is done and the collection is back in place. 

With early cold winters here, is is nice to have a head start on our Christmas preparations including those that are train related.


----------



## Ted W (Jan 15, 2017)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Beautiful Chritsmas Tree layout, Ted. Please keep us posted when you get ready to build your 2018 version.


Thank you sir, I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

Ted, you have a really nice Christmas layout and a great place for it.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I have been wanting to do this with my tree for several years which is shown in the video below. Almost, every year around Aug/Sept I think how this can be done. However, I don't have the craftsman skills nor tools to do this. I have not found anyone to help me with a project like this other than to talk to one person that has done this with their tree. There are some challenges in creating something sturdy enough to allow three light weight trains to run around the outside of a tree. TW Trainworx has created this tree but they have not shown much interest in helping which I can understand with a cost and time factor with a small project.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm still in summer mode, but the first few colder days here have me thinking more towards fall and everything that comes. When I was a kid, this was not my favorite time of year because it meant I was in school. But as an adult, I just love the slow build up over these next few months as each holiday approaches. In December I spend hours looking at the most recent Christmas train layout and village videos on Youtube.

I still have space constraints for the Christmas layout I really want to do, so I need to think about what I can do in the space I have. I have so many great buildings and so many great Christmas trains but without a layout big enough to display it all.

While I was start putting more thought into it soon so that any construction is done well in advance of Christmas, I try not to rush things either. There are fall activities to enjoy first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

*"While I was start putting more thought into it soon so that any construction is done well in advance of Christmas, I try not to rush things either."*

Good point. One thing I have learned over the years is that the clock seems to run faster than we sometimes realize. Christmas will be here before we know it. So it is helpful to start thinking about what you want to accomplish, how much time it will take, and then back the calendar up to a point so that you can finish your Christmas layout with *time to enjoy it*. That is the mission of this thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

What a thrill it was for us to be on the same TM video with Ken's layout. Ken puts a tremendous amount of effort into his Christmas layout.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> What a thrill it was for us to be on the same TM video with Ken's layout. Ken puts a tremendous amount of effort into his Christmas layout.




Thank you, Brian. I really enjoyed seeing your last layout on video! I know that your new layout is just amazing. I look forward to see your article and photos in the December issue of CTT. I also look forward to seeing everyone's Christmas layouts for this season's photo thread. Last year's photo thread was fantastic and the best one I have seen so far in the threads you have started Brian over the years on the train forums we have been apart of! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> What a thrill it was for us to be on the same TM video with Ken's layout. Ken puts a tremendous amount of effort into his Christmas layout.


.
Next time I see Tom McComas I'll get that DVD from him. He usually gives me a DVD when I help out in the store.


----------



## Smokinjoe52 (Nov 8, 2013)

Honey, all I want is a simple train running around the tree...and it turned into this after a number of years. This year i will add the just released MTF LED Christmas light passenger cars.

https://flic.kr/s/aHskqGvsEe

The sad thing is all this stuff is only out for 6 weeks each year, although I do have the engines on display in the den.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Smokinjoe52 said:


> Honey, all I want is a simple train running around the tree...and it turned into this after a number of years. This year i will add the just released MTF LED Christmas light passenger cars.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHskqGvsEe
> 
> The sad thing is all this stuff is only out for 6 weeks each year, although I do have the engines on display in the den.


Smokinjoe
You made me laugh. I have used the same words with my wife and now my Christmas layout has take over my living room! I understand what you say about being up for only 6 weeks! Very nice photos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

*"Next time I see Tom McComas I'll get that DVD from him. He usually gives me a DVD when I help out in the store."*

Please say hello to Tom for us. He and Joe did an incredible job with this video. I bet he does not know there is a new and improved version.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

Smokinjoe52 said:


> Honey, all I want is a simple train running around the tree...and it turned into this after a number of years. This year i will add the just released MTF LED Christmas light passenger cars.
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHskqGvsEe
> 
> The sad thing is all this stuff is only out for 6 weeks each year, although I do have the engines on display in the den.



This is the first I have seen the train station and Feed Mill buildings from Woodland Scenics on a layout. They sure look great.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello, I am new to this hobby and want to make a Christmas Village with a train set. I have limited room but was hoping I could receive some expert advice on how to set up a track and what type of equipment I should purchase. The area for the build is is 30 inches wide and 47 inches long. 

Is that large enough to have a track? Also do you have any recomendation of what train set I should purchase? I am planning on making my village from the St. Nicholas Square collection.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

*"Hello, I am new to this hobby and want to make a Christmas Village with a train set. I have limited room but was hoping I could receive some expert advice on how to set up a track and what type of equipment I should purchase. The area for the build is is 30 inches wide and 47 inches long. 

Is that large enough to have a track? Also do you have any recomendation of what train set I should purchase? I am planning on making my village from the St. Nicholas Square collection.

Thank you in advance."*

First, welcome to the forum.

2 1/2 by 4 ft. is a small space to work with for O-Gauge. However it could work with 0-27 track. I would also suggest a Lionel Polar Express train set that can run on this radius track. 

Most of the big box stores sell Christmas village buildings and accessories that you can add to your layout.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Passenger Train Collectors’ recommendation is perfect! Look for the the Lionel O 6-84328 Polar Express LionChief Passenger Set with Bluetooth. It comes with everything you need, however the included O36 track will be too wide for your space. If you can stretch the width of your space to 36 inches, you could use Lionel O31 Fastrack (Sold separately). 

Emile


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Empire Builder, I like your idea about just having a ceramic Christmas tree. One would go well on the table where I have my lay-out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2018)

Thank you for the responses, so an O train would be close to scale? Is an HO train smaller?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

HO, half the size of O-Gauge. But that may not be in your best interests, not to upset the HO community. There are an abundance of Christmas related accessories that are a better fit for O-Gauge.

Like most of us who stated out with smaller layouts, you will probably want to grow, so think bigger in this case. Just my take.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

One more thought, for reference, our layout is 100% Christmas/ winter related, so I have a good feel for this subject. Check out the *December, 2018 issue of Classic Toy Trains* to learn more of our layout design.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC when is the ctt magazine out for purchase?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

EB, beginning of November is my guess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

CTT is usually on sale around the 5th of the month before the month of the magazine. It sometimes varies by a day or two.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

Got an e-mail a short time ago from Roger Carp informing us that an advanced copy is on it's way to us. How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the responses, so an O train would be close to scale? Is an HO train smaller?


"HO" stands for "Half O." So it is 8 times smaller.

Huh? 1/2 as long, 1/2 as wide, and 1/2 as high.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Next time I see Tom McComas I'll get that DVD from him. He usually gives me a DVD when I help out in the store."*
> 
> Please say hello to Tom for us. He and Joe did an incredible job with this video. I bet he does not know there is a new and improved version.


I will Brian. I won't see him before I go to York. Bob is going to the store Monday to load the van with the dvds, books and things for the booth. I won't go because he's a lot closer than I am.

Joe's a good guy. He knows trains. You should seen the Legacy presentation him and Bob did on LCCA day at I Love You Trains. They explained Legacy so anyone could understand it and answered lot of questions.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

It's just about time to get started with this years display.

There was a time when speaking the words artificial tree were blasphemous to me I have since seen the light or lights.

Artificial trees yes we have a couple.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

papa3rail said:


> It's just about time to get started with this years display.
> 
> There was a time when speaking the words artificial tree were blasphemous to me I have since seen the light or lights.
> 
> Artificial trees yes we have a couple.


Wow!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

Incredible Christmas decorations, Dave. Really festive and beautiful.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

papa, we seriously have to discuss your lack of spirit! Keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

Now if that does not get you into the Christmas spirit, I don't know what will. Beautiful Christmas decorations, Dave, and a spectacular nutcracker collection. 

Thinking about the upcoming Christmas season this past week. I try to get our exterior Christmas lighting done before November 1st as it can get really cold after that. We also do our best to get all of our Christmas decorations and Christmas Tree up by the weekend before Thanksgiving Day. This way, we get to enjoy the season without having to rush around. 

We also get a break, as our Christmas layout is up year round.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

sigh Papa3rail, I used to have displays like that but we had to give everything away when we moved to Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

*"I used to have displays like that but we had to give everything away when we moved to Mexico."*

Just curious Vincent, would you do it all over again? Had to be a big change for you both.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Chaostrain,Joe,Booly & Brian Thanks guys Christmas is the be all end all around here we live for it .It is a time for reflection,thankfulness,celebration and Joy.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Vincent said:


> sigh Papa3rail, I used to have displays like that but we had to give everything away when we moved to Mexico.


I'm sorry brother to each his own but you couldn't drag me anywhere where I had to give up my annual Christmas Wonderland.Like trains it's a joy that I inherited from my Father.

As old Scrooge proclaimed after his reclamation.

_"I will live in the Past, the Present, and the Future!" "The Spirits of all Three shall strive within me. Oh Jacob Marley! Heaven, and the Christmas Time be praised for this. I say it on my knees, old Jacob, on my knees!"_


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

double post


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I would definitely move to Mexico if I had it to do all over again. It is wonderful down here! Plus, I got out of that paper mill when I was 52, still young and healthy enough to enjoy my retirement.

I'm 65 now, and God has blessed me with good health.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Next time I see Tom McComas I'll get that DVD from him. He usually gives me a DVD when I help out in the store."*
> 
> Please say hello to Tom for us. He and Joe did an incredible job with this video. I bet he does not know there is a new and improved version.


Joe is a great guy. In August he spent two full days filming our club layout. He made sure to get at least one train run from each member.

Talked with Joe last week, our video should be released before the end of the month.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

*"Talked with Joe last week, our video should be released before the end of the month."*

Look forward to buying this video, Jim. Hope the El Capitan is running.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, i thought the stores rilled out stuff early😁 i kid of course! Will be looking forward to the new layout! And everyone elses of course. I may atually do the g scale thing outside this year. Good thing i bought it like 6 years ago, never got around to setting it up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2018)

We had a little snow on the deck this morning. Made me think that it won't be long before the Christmas season will be in full swing, particularly at the retail environment. We are also only a couple of weeks out before the Christmas issue of Classic Toy trains will be distributed. Maybe we can translate this as the official start of the Chritsmas layout planning/layout season. 

Also keep in mind that Thanksgiving Day is only a little more than a month away.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

This is a low-tech idea for people like me with no talent.

You disassemble a large plastic toy passenger car, glue figures into place, and re-assemble it.

I had already planned to use a large plastic railcar for a pirate car, but opening a passenger car is a new idea.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

All you guys enjoying your Christmas layouts makes me feel like the Grinch that stole Christmas in a way. We were just talking about how over commercialized the holiday has become and merchants putting out Christmas merchandise in as early as September. Our old rule of thumb was nothing until after Thanksgiving and then the holiday activities would begin to ramp up to the actual day. All decorations would always come down the day after New Year's Day.

I will now be quiet and let the stoning begin.

(PS - I can't wait to see Brian's layout in the Dec CTT.)

Art


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2018)

No stoning for Art. Too nice a guy.

We are unique in as much as our layout is Christmas 365 days a year. The other side of this is Christmas decorations and when to put them up. Since where we live gets cold earlier than most areas, I do my best to get the outside lighting done early, by November 1st. But we don't illuminate the outside lighting until Thanksgiving Eve. Inside decorations have a target completion by the weekend before Thanksgiving. This way we are 100% ready to go by Thanksgiving Day. Lights and decorations stay up until after the Twelve Days of Christmas have been completed (other than out layout ).


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

No problem, Art. For decades I put up our Christmas decorations the day after Thanksgiving and took them down on New Year's Day

But now I have trains!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2018)

No stoning Art. In fact, I mostly agree with you. Christmas decorations go up after Thanksgiving but we keep them up for a week or two in January.

Brian, your layout is special and a wonderful way to enjoy Christmas all year long.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Agrred , i wait untill after little Christmas to take down the decorations. But thst also depends on the weather.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2018)

Joe, we learned a lot from our last layouts in terms of *visitor interest*. One layout had a mixture of Christmas in the City and more traditional aspects of model railroading. Visitors were drawn to Christmas in the City and spent most of their time concentrating on this area. The PE was located on the first level of our home and visitors there did not want to leave. 

Taking this into consideration, we now have CIC and the Polar Express combined in our new layout. This should more than satisfy most visitors.


----------

